# also a fusefs-ntfs problem



## roelof (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, 

In my /etc/fstab I have this : 

```
/dev/ad0   /media/disk   ntfs-3g  rw, late  0 0
```

But on startup I see this message appear:

```
/dev/ad0 : Operation not permitted.
```

Roelof


----------



## Zare (Jul 1, 2011)

ad0 points to whole disk drive, not the beginning of the first partition. For that, you should use ad0s1.


----------



## roelof (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay, 

I changed it to this: 

```
/dev/ad0s2   /media/disk   ntfs-3g  rw, late 0  0
```
and still get the error message.

Here's the output from [cmd=]gpart list ad0[/cmd]

```
Geom name: ad0
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 160836479
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: ad0s1
   Mediasize: 104857600 (100M)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e2
   rawtype: 7
   length: 104857600
   offset: 1048576
   type: ntfs
   index: 1
   end: 206847
   start: 2048
2. Name: ad0s2
   Mediasize: 82240864256 (77G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 7
   length: 82240864256
   offset: 105906176
   type: ntfs
   index: 2
   end: 160833535
   start: 206848
Consumers:
1. Name: ad0
   Mediasize: 82348277760 (77G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r2w2e5
```

ad0s1 is my recovery partition.
ad0s2  is my normal Win7 partition.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2011)

Put the options together without spaces: rw,late


----------



## roelof (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay,

That did the job. Another problem solved.

Roelof


----------

